# '96 Maxima Emissions OBD test readiness in VA



## VAgrrl44 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hoping someone can help me out...

I just got the speed sensor in my '96 Maxima replaced (check engine light had been amber) and then I immediately went to have my VA emissions inspection for my registration renewal. The technician was not able to complete the test and suggested I need to "drive around for awhile" before coming back. Does anyone have an idea of how long it takes for the sensors to reset (or whatever they do) and how much I should plan to "drive around" this weekend? The technician couldn't really tell me much. Thank you!!


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Im not sure but i think it 300 miles. why dont you go ask the dealer/shop who replaced it?


----------



## VAgrrl44 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Thanks for the information*

Thanks for the reply - I DID ask and was told to drive it about 60 miles over the weekend. I did that, came back a few days later and it still wasn't ready for the test. ONLY THEN did the mechanic suggest that I needed to take it on "a long trip" of at least 300 miles (this was about 15 hours before my registration was to expire). I ended up having to get an extension on my registration.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

that's fairly normal...
the ECU sets "engine readiness tests" in there so that people can't just reset their check engine light and go straight to inspection.. it will show the system in "not ready mode" for approx 300 miles after you reset the computer.

only way to get the system ready is to drive it.
generally they won't freak out about a couple of days on your registration, but you did the right thing by getting an extension. give the car a few days and a tank or so of gas to burn through and then go back and try again.


----------

